

Ask HN: Presentation Software? - symkat

Hello,<p>What type of software do people here generally use for presentations?<p>I'm looking for something exceptionally simple and quick to learn.<p>Thanks!
======
ThomBush
Prezi.

Quick to learn and it's beautiful. however, it's not for everyone, limited
features and it's not a go-to for every type of presentation. It takes 2-4x
time to build effective presentations, but spacial movements allow for greater
communication.

